# Looking to build a gaming group in Colorado Springs



## melichor (Feb 4, 2013)

The title says it, I'm looking to build a gaming group here in Colorado Springs.
Our little group has been playing Pathfinder on most alternating Saturday evenings.
I'd like to expand the group a little, and maybe find someone who would like to share DMing.
Pathfinder isn't a locked in system we've used some GURPS and the group is open to new ideas.

If you're in the Springs and interested you can contact me, Ron, through email at this address: sell_sword at yahoo dot com


----------



## CavPanda (Nov 1, 2013)

I am moving back to the springs at the end of November and am looking to start something up or join something existing. Im 38 and enjoy DMing as well as playing.

I will hit you up via email as well in case you dont check here often.


----------

